# Immigration help



## Mayaomahony (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all!

I am an Irish citizen living in the US. My husband is a US citizen.

We will be moving to Italy at the end of the year. I know my Irish citizen status allows me to work and live without problems. But what does my husband need to do in order to move to Italy with me?

Thank you for any guidance.

Maya


----------

